# A few nice moves.



## K-man (Jun 22, 2011)

Not often I find good Aikido clips but this is one I think is worth watching. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aicHsMC6rxM&feature=player_embedded
Enjoy!  :asian:


----------



## Aikicomp (Jun 22, 2011)

K-man said:


> Not often I find good Aikido clips but this is one I think is worth watching.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aicHsMC6rxM&feature=player_embedded
> Enjoy! :asian:


 

Yup, gotta agree with you there. We incorporate Aikido techniques into our Ju-Jitsu system and must admit it's my favorite of the arts we combine in our system.

Students tell me my Ju-Jitsu looks very Aikidoish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Michael


----------



## Jenna (Jun 22, 2011)

K-man said:


> Not often I find good Aikido clips but this is one I think is worth watching.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aicHsMC6rxM&feature=player_embedded
> Enjoy!  :asian:


A nice little snippet my friend.  He is light on his toes you see this?  I think that is something that aikidoka often overlook thinking that rooting and grounding preclude lightness of footwork. Now stop surfing and back to your stretches! J


----------



## Aiki Lee (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice clip. I liked the ones with the sword disarms escpecially.


----------

